
How to Land the Space Shuttle from Space - postila
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jb4prVsXkZU
======
hi2thegovna
Very informative! I especially liked the animations and comedic delivery. Both
of these methods really made the information relatable and memorable.
Excellent stuff. Thanks for the post.

